# Spaghetti Pizza



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 3, 2013)

Thats what my wife calls it. I call it spaghetti bake.

I used to make this on my Traeger and MAK.

Cooked spaghetti and hamburger in the pan. Spray the glass baking pan with non stick spray.













spg.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 3, 2013






Beat 1 egg with 1/2 cup milk and add to the noodles.













spg1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 3, 2013






Top with your choice of sauce.













spg2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 3, 2013






Top with hamburger.













spg3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 3, 2013






Then with pepperoni.













spg4.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 3, 2013






Then with mozzarella cheese (or whatever cheese you like)













spg5.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 3, 2013






Be creative, add anything to the bake.

Bake at 350 cheese is bubbly and brown.

BBL with pic


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 3, 2013)

That actually looks pretty good!

Might have to give that one a trial run!!!

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## nedtorious (Mar 3, 2013)

What ever you call it,  it looks pretty darn tasty.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 3, 2013)

That looks Great Rick!

Thanks! I was planning on cooking some sauce for lunches at work this week but you just gave me some great ideas!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks

My wifes mom made this for her when she was a kid in PA.

One done.













spg6.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 3, 2013


----------



## hova1914 (Mar 3, 2013)

*bump* looks great!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 3, 2013)

Looking good!!

I may have to make the baked/smoked ziti again soon...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106122/todays-first-smoke-baked-smoked-ziti-with-q-view

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd eat that..... in a heartbeat.......


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 3, 2013)

We make a Pizza casserole sort of like this.  We use bow tie pasta....and it's good!

That looks mighty yummy!

Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 3, 2013)

I add some heat to mine.













spg7.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 3, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 3, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Looking good!!
> 
> I may have to make the baked/smoked ziti again soon...
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig! Between you and Rick I'm going to be eating good tonight!


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome.  We used to have a pizza joint that made a spaghetti pizza, real similar only on a deep dish crust. Great job.


----------



## roller (Mar 3, 2013)

O Yea I would eat it too !!!!  and I am going to in a few days...


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## tennsmoker (Mar 4, 2013)

Rick, (and wife)

just to let you know we are having "*Spaghetti Pizza" *for dinner today, got the recipe shopping list & instructions ready,

thanx,

al













DSCN0085.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Mar 4, 2013


----------



## rdknb (Mar 4, 2013)

That is a definite to do.  Well done


----------



## lilricky (Mar 4, 2013)

I bet that wold be awesomw with pulled pork and bbq sauce, going to try that i think.


----------



## tennsmoker (Mar 4, 2013)

Rick,

I wasn't kidding, dinner is served,

al













DSCN0087.JPG



__ tennsmoker
__ Mar 4, 2013


----------



## dward51 (Mar 4, 2013)

Saved this one and the Ziti version. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh haven't had that in years! Looks really good. You didn't put this in the smoker did you? LOL


----------



## twigertwig (Mar 5, 2013)

I will be trying this very soon!


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice I am going to have to try this. Thanks for the pic of the recipe as well. Seems pretty simple and easy to do. I bet the family will love this one.

Doug


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 5, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Oh haven't had that in years! Looks really good. You didn't put this in the smoker did you? LOL


I put this in my Traeger and MAK pellet poopers when my wife made it.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd add some home made Italian bulk sausage and fry it up with the hamburger too.  I make mine with a combination of sweet and hot seasonings (mix a bag of each from Butcher Packer in a bowl and measure out seasoning needed for meat; has a sweet taste with a little kick to it!).


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is my version....Pizza Casserole.













DSCN4176.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






Didn't get a chance to take a pic before the Herd dove in.













DSCN4175.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 11, 2013






My plate!

This is a Box of Bow Tie pasta....cuz I like it....cooked

2 bottles of Pizza Quick Sauce

1 package of pepperoni

I used about a pound of Pops Country Breakfast sausage

(you can put what ever pizza type things you want in here)

Stir it all up in a bowl....put into a large baking dish

Top with about 2 cups of Mozzarella cheese

Bake at 350 for about 30-45 minutes.  Add a salad and yummm!

Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 11, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Here is my version....Pizza Casserole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah i like that. Bow tie noodles yum. Going to make this..TY Kat


----------



## dward51 (Mar 18, 2013)

Rick,

I finally got around to making this dish.  Came out great.  Made it with the bow tie pasta (like Katherine does), beef, italian sausage, and pepperoni.  I was going to snag a photo before it was cut, but it smelled so good the family dug in like they had not eaten in a week (which I know is not true because I smoked those two shoulders for them yesterday).  The final approval came in everyone jostling for seconds. I'm like you and added a little heat to mine, but the rest of the family prefers it without the heat.

For those who have not tried this, it's quick, easy and is very tasty.

I did manage to snap one photo.













100_3069.JPG



__ dward51
__ Mar 18, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2013)

All these spaghetti pizzas look really good...   ooey gooey melted cheese....  ummmmm


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh my goodness this stuff looks good

Many thanks Jeff

Tom


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks real good. This is recipe can use any kinds of noodles.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2013)

Never tried it with the Eggs but looks good...JJ


----------



## dward51 (Mar 18, 2013)

The egg seems to help bind the noodles to make the base layer (replacement for the traditional pizza crust).  It does not make it a true crust, but did seem to bind it better as it baked.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 18, 2013)

dward51 said:


> The egg seems to help bind the noodles to make the base layer (replacement for the traditional pizza crust).  It does not make it a true crust, but did seem to bind it better as it baked.


When i did this in my pellet grill, the bottom would get some nice crusty firmness to it. Think im going to WSM one soon.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 18, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Never tried it with the Eggs but looks good...JJ


Thats cuz you not from Lancaster County


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thought I would contribute my take on this from yesterday. Base layer Amish egg noodles, fresh old plantation #25 sausage, pepperoni, mushrooms, pops Canadian bacon, and bowtie pasta. Just wish I would have had some homemade pepperoni for it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Many thanks Jeff

Tom


----------



## steel hat (Mar 24, 2013)

those all look so good, think I will be making one soon.


----------

